# Space Map, Early Sixties



## Extollager (Jul 23, 2012)

I had one of these as a boy, and it fascinated me.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 23, 2012)

Love the map and the rather optimistic 'space ship time schedule.' Used to have one just like it on my bedroom wall!

They got the shapes of Eros and Ceres a bit out but then that's not too surprising. And to be fair eros is an elongated sort of shape.


----------



## Metryq (Jul 24, 2012)

As a friend pointed out to me, a cropped version of the map can be seen in LOST IN SPACE (highly accurate science for that show):




(An uncropped version, 1075x1440, can be found here. The same image can be found on the Web, but mostly with the McDonald's artwork all over it.)

One thing that hasn't changed, even today, is the presentation of certain material (such as the internal temperature of the Sun) as fact when in reality it is nothing more than speculation.

I got a chuckle out of "Radio and radar waves," as though they are different, "have _approximately_ the same velocity as light." Approximately? Is there any wonder why science literacy is going down the tubes.


----------



## Extollager (Jul 25, 2012)

Metryq said:


> (An uncropped version, 1075x1440, can be found here. The same image can be found on the Web, but mostly with the McDonald's artwork all over it.)



Thank you!  

Caught between this glorious map and a book or two with images from Zallinger's Peabody Museum dinosaur mural, I was bound to get the sf bug.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jul 25, 2012)

Old things, like old cars, microscopes, cameras, typewriters etc, have a texture and a lasting feel to them. I mean, nowadays even a toaster has a microchip, for pete's sake. 

It's a cool map ...


----------

